# Vacation care



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey all,
Only going away from for three days, but wondering whether my new cardinal tetras can go that long without food (usually feed them once a day in the morning).

Thanks again all!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Three days should be fine. I travel for work and my fish go 4 or 5 days without a feeding. Mind you I feed them right before I catch the car to the airport and right after I get back. But fish can go for long stretches without food.


----------



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

great thanks for the reply


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

It should be mentioned that under no circumstance should you get those terrible dissolving pyramids or discs etc. They just pollute the water and the fish still won't eat it. I completely agree with Ross, fish can go quite a while without food, 3 days is fine.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

JamesG said:


> It should be mentioned that under no circumstance should you get those terrible dissolving pyramids or discs etc. They just pollute the water and the fish still won't eat it. I completely agree with Ross, fish can go quite a while without food, 3 days is fine.


Yeah... those things are horrid and should be outlawed


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

JamesG said:


> It should be mentioned that under no circumstance should you get those terrible dissolving pyramids or discs etc. They just pollute the water and the fish still won't eat it. I completely agree with Ross, fish can go quite a while without food, 3 days is fine.


Oops... 

So, uh, what to do if it's longer than 3 days?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The only time I have gotten someone to care for my fish is for trips longer than 6 days.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> The only time I have gotten someone to care for my fish is for trips longer than 6 days.


So they can go 6 days without food? Man, I gotta get used to that...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They can go longer. 6 days is long, but I've pushed a week and a half with no ill effects.

Usually tanks do better when people are on vacation when they're neglected and left to their own devices - all too often tank sitters really F*** things up, even if they don't mean to. I find the best thing is if you're away for week, even two weeks, then just let it be - unless you have fry or something, you're probably going to be good for a week.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There are professional tank sitters around that will pop by on a set schedule and maintain your tanks. WTAC is one. The other option is possibly someone on here that you trust with both your tnaks and your house keys. Katalyst did that for me when I was on vacation last year. Unfortunately she has since moved back to the States.  

Freshwater fish can go a fairly long time without food. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if it is good for them, after all they have to do that in the wild during certain seasons. Saltwater on the other hand can't go as long without feeding.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> They can go longer. 6 days is long, but I've pushed a week and a half with no ill effects.
> 
> Usually tanks do better when people are on vacation when they're neglected and left to their own devices - all too often tank sitters really F*** things up, even if they don't mean to. I find the best thing is if you're away for week, even two weeks, then just let it be - unless you have fry or something, you're probably going to be good for a week.


I've got fry too. What are the fasting limits for those guys?



KnaveTO said:


> There are professional tank sitters around that will pop by on a set schedule and maintain your tanks. WTAC is one. The other option is possibly someone on here that you trust with both your tnaks and your house keys. Katalyst did that for me when I was on vacation last year. Unfortunately she has since moved back to the States.
> 
> Freshwater fish can go a fairly long time without food. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if it is good for them, after all they have to do that in the wild during certain seasons. Saltwater on the other hand can't go as long without feeding.


Ahh, tank sitters. Good to know - thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For fry it really depends on their stage of development and how many there are, nd if they're in a sterile (non-decorated) environment. But I'd be willing to wager no longer than a few days before you start getting lots of losses, which will be compounded by ammonia/nitrite spikes.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> For fry it really depends on their stage of development and how many there are, nd if they're in a sterile (non-decorated) environment. But I'd be willing to wager no longer than a few days before you start getting lots of losses, which will be compounded by ammonia/nitrite spikes.


Ah yes... I wasn't thinking about fry


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Great, thanks guys.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If your fish eat veg of any sort, drop a day or two worth in before you go. With my guys, I feed them well the week before I go, give them some lettuce, and head off. They're OK for 2 weeks without food.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Leaving veggies in the tank right before you leave can potentially foul your tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Leaving veggies in the tank right before you leave can potentially foul your tank.


I agree 

I feed my fish only 5 day's out of th eweek. It is good to have them fast. I do it for two day's @ a time.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Or if you have only one aquarium then you can purchase this http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/fe/FEPP-DDAF2.asp?L+scstore+jqnr5240ffb4a2b4+1247906775 and eliminate the worries. Unfortunately most of us suffer from extreme cases of MTS.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Leaving veggies in the tank right before you leave can potentially foul your tank.


They won't foul your tank if your fish eat them all in a day or two. It depends if your fish are herbivorous or not.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have a tank with 5 albino pl*cos 2 of which are mature and they will not eat a chunk of cucumber in a day which is their primary vegetable. It does foul the tank if left in longer than 24hours. Every pl*co keeper i know would say the same thing


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I have a tank with 5 albino pl*cos 2 of which are mature and they will not eat a chunk of cucumber in a day which is their primary vegetable. It does foul the tank if left in longer than 24hours. Every pl*co keeper i know would say the same thing


He is right on the button 

only veggie's I know and have tested that can stay in for longer than a week at a time and not kill off your tank is a sweet potato and carrots.

I can throw in 4 large zucchini in my big boy tank and they are gone in less than 24hrs. I also feed them green peas about 300g at a time. Then again non of the plec's in there are less than 7'' biggest about 14''  and they are not commons non of those in my tanks


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jackson said:


> He is right on the button
> 
> only veggie's I know and have tested that can stay in for longer than a week at a time and not kill off your tank is a sweet potato and carrots.
> 
> I can throw in 4 large zucchini in my big boy tank and they are gone in less than 24hrs. I also feed them green peas about 300g at a time. Them again non of the plec's in there are less than 7'' biggest about 14''  and they are not commons non o fthose in my tanks


What does a common look like anyway


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't thin saw anyone mention this and I've no experience in this myself but I like the idea of a vacation feeder which I've seen sold at Walmart and Petsmart.

You can get cheap models or if you have the coinage a more expensive model. I too have read a lot about fish lasting 3-5 days without food. Nice to see that they can last 2 weeks without food. Not that you'd want to starve them that long on purpose. Hey sometimes crap happens. Who knows... war breaks out when you're on vacation and you're locked down for one week.  Or some stuff that comes up that holds you a few days extra from your scheduled return (ice storms anyone?  ), injuries, VIA train strike, plane delay, your bad uncle Fester.... etc.  

I have read that herboviore (sp?) and omnivores can survive grazing the tanks algae if they're hungry enough which is part good/bad in that they're cleaning your tank but also starved of the good food. You might end up with some less plants in your tank.  

Some of those vacation feeders are up to 14 days feeding capacity and you can program (on the more elabroate ones) to feed up to I think 4 times a day to once every week. Just add the amount of food your fish can normally finish up into the unit and turn it on. Better to test it before actually going on extended leave just so you know if it'll work. Petsmart has a IIRC 60-90day return policy  so might want to give it a try and if not working return it and call uncle Fester.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> What does a common look like anyway


Huge enough to scare me not to stick a hand into the tank with leafy greens between the fingers. ;;


----------

